# Archery Buck Kamas Unit



## bam (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey All, 

New to the forum. The discussions here have been enlightening. I haven't found a discussion on this specific topic so I thought I'd make one. 

I know we all can be protective over our hunting stashes, but I'm curious for some direction or enlightenment about the Kamas Unit: Archery. Has anyone got insight about hunting buck there? I'm probably only going to have the opening weekend of the 28 hunt...

Locations seem spotty and I feel like I'm looking for elk with how elusive the deer seem to be. A drive along mirror lake highway suggests I should hunt from the road.. But all my time in the backcountry I haven't seen more than a couple does in that unit. There doesn't seem to be any good timber that gets more than a couple of miles from trails and atv roads.

I've been looking into higher elevations per the biologist notes, but only find dry scat and 3-12 day old tracks. If anyone has anything to offer, I'd really appreciate it! Stay well.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Tough unit. Find tracks near water and sit that water. They have to drink and it will most likely be at first or last light while it is hot.


----------



## bam (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks! Yeah, we've done a bit with that, but I think we had the wrong water. Some fresh tracks but not many. I'll keep at it. Thanks for your response.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

I have hunted that unit off and on for many years. Tough unit for sure. You just got to keep after it until you find an area. There are some big deer there, but you gotta work hard for them and they are few and far in-between. I have my favorite spots. It has taken many years to figure out where to hunt. That is why that unit went under subscribed for so many years.


----------



## bam (Jul 29, 2020)

@bowdude, Thanks! I've read about that in another place, somewhere. I'm willing (as long as my wife is) to put in the time. I'm hoping to get lucky and find a good spot this season. If not, maybe try again next year. It's a beautiful unit one hour from the house so I'd really like to get to know the deer behavior.

Do you think that the cattle have any bearing on the buck behavior? The ranchers just barely dropped the cattle off (and the fish are currently being restocked - for those anglers)


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

I will throw you a bone. Look at Yellow Pine lake area. It is a hike to get there and the scenery is spectacular. There used to be an outfitter who hunted that area and guided elk hunts there. He died some time ago, so I have been told. It has been a number of years since I have been there and I am too old now to hike back in anymore. I have seen a few deer, and they are generally big. If you can spend a few days in there, it could be worthwhile. It is a hike to get in though. If nothing else, the scenery is worth it. I don't think cattle really affect deer behavior. I have found them together at times.


----------



## bam (Jul 29, 2020)

@bowdude, Thank you! I will have to check out that area. Yesterday I took some time to investigate the lower part of the North Fork of the Provo, probably about 5 miles up from Yellow Pine. Saw a very nice doe. I'm finding the deer at much lower elevations than I had expected. On that note, Yellow Pine makes plenty sense. Again, much appreciated. I'm a week and a half from heading in to make a spike camp. Hopefully make it 2-3 nights, unless I fill my tag.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Bam... all I ask is you post a few pictures. Heavily pined area... beautiful. I think there are fish in the lake, so take your fishing gear. The outfitter would go in there during the gun hunt and as I remember, he used llama's. With the fire going in Murdock basin, this could be a great year for that area as the fire will be moving the animals.


----------



## bam (Jul 29, 2020)

@bowdude, Of course! Thanks again. I guess we'll see what that fire is doing next week. I really hope to spot some elk too. But who knows.


----------



## bam (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey all, thought I'd post my results from this weekend, or the last 48 hours up near the ridge between North Fork of the Provo and Norway Flats. Scant sign of present deer, single doe in our camp (would remain the only deer we'd see), used Crystal Lake Trailhead (parking disaster), but found some promising sign of elk in the thick timber. 

Not sure if this has an impact but why not, the trails and lakes are busier than I've ever seen in the Uintas. We found a backpacker camped at a lake where there is no trail access... it seems that more backcountry users are pushing out further seeking solitude. 

Beautiful terrain to hunt. hoping to get back out through some different access before the archery season ends here.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

No doubt having half the Wasatch front up there on any given weekend pushes the animals further back. When we went up there around the 1st of July, it was a circus of humanity. Sounds like it still is...


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been living up here full time for the last 5 months. The animal's patterns have changed a bit but they are still there. If you want a deer try driving the hwy between the hours of 9pm and 6am. They are around in the daytime too but shaded up even when feeding. With water everywhere in the unit they have lots of options. Food is there but getting very dry most places. Give the animals a day or two to rest. Weekdays are a little less crowded but not by much. With temps the way they are it might be time to still hunt your way thru the bedding areas if they won't come to you.

The other option is to get some glass from a high point and try to bed something, mark it on your GPS and go for a stalk.


----------



## bam (Jul 29, 2020)

Spent some hours today above smith and morehouse. It's part of the Kamas Unit and seems promising. Anyone hunt deer there? I spotted one buck and a doe behind some fence along the road in and one very healthy doe above the reservoir. Also, I watched a young bull moose head down the game trail I'd hiked up. Not 10 minutes after sitting on a rock did that moose come by. Located a very large coyote scat. 12-13 years ago there was a wolf in there... this was a large poo.


----------



## bam (Jul 29, 2020)

APD said:


> I've been living up here full time for the last 5 months. The animal's patterns have changed a bit but they are still there. If you want a deer try driving the hwy between the hours of 9pm and 6am. They are around in the daytime too but shaded up even when feeding. With water everywhere in the unit they have lots of options. Food is there but getting very dry most places. Give the animals a day or two to rest. Weekdays are a little less crowded but not by much. With temps the way they are it might be time to still hunt your way thru the bedding areas if they won't come to you.
> 
> The other option is to get some glass from a high point and try to bed something, mark it on your GPS and go for a stalk.


It's funny you say that, pretty much the only place I've seen any deer is along the highway. Mostly doe but one young buck as well. and sadly, seems like the animals don't get a huge rest after the weekend. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bam (Jul 29, 2020)

MWScott72 said:


> No doubt having half the Wasatch front up there on any given weekend pushes the animals further back. When we went up there around the 1st of July, it was a circus of humanity. Sounds like it still is...


It's insane. Even weekdays are a bit out of control.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

It is a tough area. That is why you need to spend a lot of time and learn their behavior and where they live. They are there though, but you gotta work for them.


----------

